# Mid-cycle bleed after IVF??



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

So, I'm a bit of an old hand at IVF, having had 8 cycles now and I'm experiencing something I have never had before.

I had a BFN from my latest FET on 4th October. Period followed on 7th October - slightly heavier than usual but nothing particularly unusual.

Started ovulation testing a week later (13th October) and was showing positive for ovulation for several days from Wednesday (which also seems odd though I have never bothered testing again when I'm had the positive test before). 

Anyway, I then started a bit of old blood spotting on Sunday, which today has turned into heavier bleeding on and off - though nowhere near as heavy as a period would be - but with back pain and tummy pain like i would have during a period but a bit one-sided. Bleeding seems to heavy to be ovulation bleeding or some kind of miracle implantation bleed. Its only two weeks since my last period started so I am mystified (and in pain!)

Anyone come across this before or have any ideas?


----------



## Vics3827 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey,

I just had to reply to this as I'm currently going through something very similar! 

I had a BFN after my 3rd VF attempt ( FET) on the 19th October - I then stopped all my meds and my period arrived on 23rd October. It was heavier than normal but nothing out if the ordinary.

I'm now on day 13 of my cycle and I'm spotting/bleeding! I literally have NO idea what's going on because if it's my period that means I will have had a 12 day cycle which is something that's never happened to me before.

It's hard to tell if it's a actual period because I assume the flow would be light anyway because that's barely enough time to build up a lining - I also don't have cramping. 

Needless to say I'm very confused and was wondering what the outcome for you was? 

Phoned my clinic and left a message so I'll see what they say if they call back.

This IVF stuff really sucks! I feel like I've lost all control of my body - Urgh.   

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give!


----------



## bryony_t (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Vics. 

Hopefully not the case with you but mine turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy and the pain/ bleeding was me starting to miscarry the embryo. Scan showed a pregnancy sac (but thankfully no embryo/hb) around 2cm in my right Fallopian tube. So you are right to contact your clinic just in case. mine is being treated 'conservatively' which basically means regular blood tests to make sure my HCG levels are reducing on their own. 

To confuse the issue further I also ovulated while technically pregnant (albeit ectopic) so two weeks after the bleeding started from the ectopic my period then turned up - I had no idea that was even possible. So I have now been bleeding for three weeks which is getting a bit wearing!

You said that you don't have any pain/ cramping so hopefully yours will just be your hormones settling back down - I know what you mean about not feeling in control of your own body!

Let me know how you get on - I sincerely hope it isn't ectopic but if it is it's important to know now.


----------



## Lilybelle (May 16, 2012)

Hi girls,
Just logged in to see if anyone had similar to this as this is what I am going through now!
Got BFP on 26/11 but unfortunately started bleeding a week later and lost that pregnancy.
But now today, less than 2 weeks (12 days) after that last bleed, I am spotting again!
I have no idea what this could be! No cramps, feel fine! Might it just be my hormones trying to get back to normal??
Bryony, how are you doing now? Sounds like it's been a tough time for you!
Vics, what was the outcome for you?
Xx


----------



## Morris41 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi All

Similar here.  I had a failed ICSI on the 16th Dec and started period on the 18th.  Heavier than normal but that was expected.  Been feeling really weird for the last few days but now at day 22 of my period (with cramps) seems to have started again but seems lighter than normal.  Very odd as i'm normally 28 - 30 days without fail.  I'm assuming this just a reaction to the ICSI and it will take time to get back to normal.    

Bryony - sorry to hear about your ectopic experience.  

Vics - how're you doing?

Lilybelle - so sorry to hear your news.  

x


----------



## Vics3827 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey All,

Sorry for not replying in ages! Sometimes I just need to completely shut myself off from everything - including this forum! - So don't check often.
My mid cycle bleed turned out to be nothing more than a mid cycle bleed. It went on for about 3 days and then I ovulated about 4/5 days after the bleeding stopped. Very strange! 
My next cycle was normal with no mid cycle bleed so I assume it was just my hormones settling down. Very strange though!
I'm in the middle of IVF cycle number 4 at the moment - am currently 2dp5dt (2 blasts) and am trying not to drive myself crazy. It's our last NHS funded cycle so I am really feeling the pressure with this one.
Hope everyone else is doing well! Xxx


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi ladies 

I was just about to post when I saw this thread. I finished my IVF with no transfer last month. Finished af last Sunday and been testing for ovulation and absolutely nothing - not even high fertility on clear blue ovulation sticks which would chart increase in oestrogen. And this past 3 days I have been spotting... My clinic d say you may not ovulate this month. Is that what's causing this spotting ? I'm just worried as every month there's a new drama with me. I know it's probably due to all the drugs I had, but I normally don't ever get mid cycle spotting or bleeding so it has really alarmed me...I thogiht because I missed ovulation - which by now I think I wouldn't, there's hardly any oestrogen which could be causing it ? Possible cysts after stimming ? Does anyone know if it settle maybe next cycle.
I'm still going to chart opks I ovulate later...


----------

